
Are the news media misrepresenting data on how long coronavirus remains viable? - cvk
https://hackeur.life/coronavirus-viability/
======
firatcan
That was the question I am asking at this post just few seconds
ago.[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22697883](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22697883)

Why are they doing this? They have non-sense approach...

BTW, there are really great references on your writing. I'll add those on my
list, thanks :)

~~~
cvk
Not my writing, but thanks.

